# Will these be fine together



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

i would like to put a pea**************** in my 55g tank with 2 ali's and 2 melanochromis dailptus you think with the size of my tank they should be fine the two fish are not very adgresive


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

I say no because Peaco-cks aren't as aggressive as Ahlis are. I'm not sure of the aggression level of the Melanochromis dialeptos but Peaco-cks aren't as aggressive as most Mbuna either. I wouldn't chance it unless you had a very big tank with lots of hiding spots. I've had several Peaco-cks get killed by my Mbuna and I know I would never have put them in my Malawi tank if I had known it would happen.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Melanchromis is an insanely aggressive genus. I tried putting a Johanni in with pea****************s temporarily one. He killed 45$ worth of fish.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

kk thanks realy Gourami my yellow labs beat up on my melanochromis so i had to take them out but thanks to you think one peac-ock would be fine in a 29


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

Most Peaco-ck species get atleast 5-6 inches and IMO thats too large full grown for a 29g. They are also best kept in groups. They would be fine in a 29g for some time, but would eventually need a larger tank, especially if you have more than one male (or alot of fry).


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

kk thanks again i think ill just stay with mbuna... iam looking into maybe some shell dewlers(i like sand dewlers too but i know for sure that they need to be with just other sand) would they be fine in a 55g with my fish. i looked on the internet many say yes but others say no i realy vaule your opion because your getting nothing out of this just helping someone you dont know so again thanks to you and everone else thats helped me


----------

